# Celebrate 30 years of Wooden Spoon with an exclusive rugby celebrity golf tournament



## WoodenSpoon (Nov 21, 2012)

Come join Wooden Spoon, the children’s charity of rugby to celebrate our 30th anniversary. You will be playing golf whilst also helping us raise funds to make a difference in lives of disadvantaged children and young people across the British Isles. Play in teams of 3 with some of the rugby celebrities who have supported us over the years.

The package includes:
• 3 nights bed & breakfast at the 5* Le Meridien Penina Golf and Resort (Portugal)
• 2 rounds of golf at the Sir Henry Cotton Championship Golf Course 
• Cocktail reception, pre dinner drinks, welcome buffet and gala dinner with wine and entertainment
• Prizes and goody bags. Flights not included

Prices from £600 per person*. To enter as an individual or a team, please email Marlina Barnes at [email protected] or download an entry form at Wooden Spoon : Spoon Golf : The Wooden Spoon 30th Anniversary Celebrity Rugby Golf Classic, 25-28 April 2013,Portugal .



Wooden Spoon


----------

